# Phenibut how much to take?



## sleepysmurf (Jun 22, 2006)

Got my phenibut today, how much of this stuff should I take to notice the effects? I dont have a scale or anything , is one spoonfull enough? please let me know,\

Thanks


----------



## anarchist_penn (Jan 21, 2006)

you could take 1/4th of a teaspoon..and the effect is gonna last for more than 6 hrs..


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

What does the container say -- be careful, 1/4 tsp is not always the same dose.

Don't take it before you have to goto work/school -- the hangover effect from taking too much is not fun.


----------



## sleepysmurf (Jun 22, 2006)

*wow...*

Yeah I took a 1/4 of a table spoon, like a regular spoon... bad idea. after about 20 minutes I felt really really weird. I was concentrating on my breathing and actually had to get up and walk around from getting my mind off the way I was breathing. I felt really tired. Went to bed, woke up the next morning and still felt semi - drunk. I went to work and by the time I ended up at work I felt sick... I had to leave work I puke 2 times on the way home. Now I feel alot better. And that is my phenibut story... not to mention that suff tastes like crap.


----------



## Ventress (Jul 30, 2006)

What is phenibut? (Yes, I am stupid, for you information...)


----------



## moon37 (Feb 27, 2006)

Ventress said:


> What is phenibut? (Yes, I am stupid, for you information...)


I would like to know as well.


----------



## anarchist_penn (Jan 21, 2006)

well I've had wonderful effects taking phenibut..I take it before anxiety provoking situations and it calms me down within a couple of hours and it stays that way for the rest of the day. The effect is almost similar to alcohol.


----------



## pikindaguy (Nov 21, 2004)

It is a LOT better to take too little than too much. I had a big interview this morning, and still don't have a new prescription for any benzos, so I decided to take some phenibut.

I hadn't taken any in months, so I'd forgotten what dosage level was good for me, plus I was using a household teaspoon instead of a measuring one..so I decided to take a whole teaspoon.

As luck would have it, I didn't really notice any positive effects or reduced anxiety from it at all 3 hours later when my interview was. However a few hours later I started to feel incredibly light headed, took an aspirin and lied down. 

At this point I just wanted to die.

It was the absolute worst feeling ever, much worse than any hangover I'd ever experienced from drinking (and the second worst phenibut experience I'd ever had...the other I actually drank afterward--terrible, TERRIBLE idea). I puked twice from it, thought I was better..had half of an apple, and 10 minutes later just puked my brains out from it.

And just now, some 18 hours later after sleeping from 8pm to now (3:30am) am I JUST starting to feel better from it. I'm still light headed, but am actually able to function now, though just the thought of phenibut is enough to make me want to puke again.

Though, to make sure not all hope is lost then, in the past when I've taken it, I've noticed some positive effects, but those didn't last after very many tries. 

All in all then, take caution when taking it


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

sleepysmurf,

So did you take any more Phenibut?


----------



## anarchist_penn (Jan 21, 2006)

Well I've never had any of these troubles. The effect kicks in after a couple of hours and I find myself confident and ready to take on anything , gives me a wonderful "don't care attitude" and sense of false optimism. Ofcourse it makes you a little dizzy,but that's the price you have to pay.


----------

